# how much weight can a 55 gallon hold?



## TheFisherOfCichlids1 (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi all,
I currently have a 55 gallon tank and i am going to put a bunch of slate in there. I want to stack it almost as high as the tank is self, But I'm unsure how much this tank can hold, most of the weight or even all the weight would be on the bottom. So for the most part It wouldn't be touching any of the walls just stacked up from the bottom with egg create under it for support. What do you think, how much can i put in there, would a full tank be ok? Also im worried that the fish may get cut on the slate, has anyone had this problem should i file the sides down? Again with substrate i wanted to add little slate hunks but don't wont the scrapping and cutting problem, should i file that stuff too or just try and make it scrap proof? (i suppose this is kind of hard with fish haha) 
Thanks for the help


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

That's one of the reasons I don't use slate...they can be sharp. As for how much weight your tank can handle, it can handle ALOT so don't worry.


----------



## TheFisherOfCichlids1 (Dec 19, 2012)

It's just so nice looking I guess I will find some way even if I have to grind the edges and that's great to hear thank you so much


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

You could always knock off any sharp corners or edges using a hammer rather than grinding the edges.


----------



## TheFisherOfCichlids1 (Dec 19, 2012)

I suppose this is true but have you ever tried it? Doesn't it just self destruct into flacks when you hit it?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I've tried tapping it on the thin edges with the face of the hammer and it worked just fine. Some will probably flake off. You aren't supposed to whack the slate, just tap it.


----------



## TheFisherOfCichlids1 (Dec 19, 2012)

Mkay sounds good will do Thanks


----------

